# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Si të fsheh identitetin (IP) në internet?

## fotjon

E njihni kete sitin http://rapidshare.de/  ku behen shkarkime apo te tjere te ketij lloji. Pas disa shkarkimeve ne varsi te madhsie kur ploteson ate kuoten e MB per ore te lejuar, ta nderpret sherbimin pai nuk je antar i regjistruar. Isha kurioz nese ka ndonje menyre per ta anashkaluar kete psh te perdoresh ndonje software qe bene IP scramble apo dicka tjeter , pra te vazhdosh te shkarkosh pa nderprerje.

----------


## LeArNiNgHaCkInG

GENIUS 2 ose DC IS . me njerin nga keta mund te ndrosh IP lehte fare. kerko ne google per ti downloaduar.

----------


## del murder

ketu mund te shkarkosh hide ip platinum 1.73 
me ket prog mund te fshehesh ip-adrese dhe do kujtojn sitet se je ne nje vend tjeter 
p.sh. ip-adrese 84.194.35.144 albania(i verteti)
ip 202.25.58.325(falls)turqi

http://www.v7soft.net/download/hideippla.exe


serial eshte ketu 
2AE802A2AA50E97A
kur ta futesh serialin pastaj duhet te ristartosh pc qe te aktivizohet

----------


## fotjon

per ate punen qe doja une nuk bente, po emrin e ka domethenes ndaj me shtyu ta provoj

----------


## Lorencone

ne qoftese ke dynamik ip adres nuk ndrohet por po e pate statistik ip ndrohet me command prompt shko *run* shkruaj *cmd* aty te hapet command prompti shkruj *ipconfig/release* dhe pastaj shkrual perseri *ipconfig/renew* po gjithashtu duhet te fshish te gjithe temporarly files dhe cookies

----------


## qoska

me i mire se cdo gje tjeter qe mund te gjesh
per me shume 
http://tor.eff.org/

----------


## Alket123

> shkruj ipconfig/release dhe pastaj shkrual perseri ipconfig/renew


shkruj ipconfig /release dhe pastaj shkrual perseri ipconfig /renew.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

ipconfig /release edhe ipconfig /renew nuk mund ti beje asgje nese ai e mer ip nga ne DHCP server i ndodhur ne ISP pasi serveri DHCP ka settings qe mban ip e vendosur edhe e release ne nje kohe te caktuar nga SA( Server Admin) ipconfig /release edhe /renew perdoren per te rifreskuar lidhjen nese ke probleme po nuk ka te beje me ndrimin e ip te tij po sikur ai te jete mbas nje routeri di beje ndryshimin e ip se brendshme te NAT pra asgje nuk do ndodhe me ip e tij te jashtme po sikur ai te kete nje IP statike  :perqeshje:  Menyra me e mire jane proxy servers ose ip tunnels nese ke ip dinamike ristarto disa here modemin per te pare nese isp do te te ndroje ip 

Mendohuni mire para se te jepni pergjigje per nje pyetje pasi konfuzoni me shume pyetesin.
Lorencone me shjpego pak se cka do te thote IP Statike ... Pra nuk ndryshohet si do e ndryshoje ai IP statike e vetmja menyre per te ndryshuar IP statike eshte vetem duke kerkuar ndihmen e ISP
Ardi

----------


## Alket123

> po sikur ai te jete mbas nje routeri di beje ndryshimin e ip se brendshme te NAT pra asgje nuk do ndodhe me ip e tij te jashtme


Po sikur personi te jete ne nje open internet LAN. Psh shkolla ku kam qene ishte open internet LAN sepse IP e kompjuterit ishte njejta IP ne internet. Mos ja hiq shpresat cunit apo goces. Sikur!

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Alket123 pavarsisht se eshte open Lan DHCP qe i leshon ip te them me mire DSLAM ka nje release periode per te leshuar ip nese ti ben /release ajo e leshon ip nga kompjuteri jot apo ama kur ti i jep /renew do mare ip qe i jep DHCP ose DSLAM Pra perseri ai nuk ka ndryshuar ip e tij po vetem ka rifreskuar ip

Ardi

----------


## kacaku basket

futi proxy daje.Po sdite si me u lidh me proxy ne IE me thuaj te te bej nje mini kurs te vogel.Ardo ca merresh me keto gjera te koklavitura aman  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Meldian

Edhe une kam nje problem te tille me ndryshimin e ip.Bashke me nje shok kemi
hapur nje qender interneti,pjesa me e madhe e te rinjve pelqejne catin (mirc),por gjithmone kemi probleme me te.Duke mare parasysh se sa te 
kulturuar jane te rinjte e sotem nga fjalori na e mbyllin gjithmone catin administratoret.Mund te jete e mundur ndryshim i ip qe cati te njoh nje tjeter dhe 
jo timen origjinale.Duhet te kete ndonje program qe gjeneron ip.Kam 16 kompjutera ne rrjet te cilet e marin internetin nepermjet nje serveri tek i cili eshte instaluar programi DirecWay.Serveri e merr internetin nepermjet modemave Star2
te cilet lidhen me nje parabole satelitore.Kam nje download 512kb/s dhe upload 256kb/s.
                      KUSH MUND TE ME NDIHMOJE TE KY SHQETESIM QE KAM!!!

----------


## IL_DON

ske ci ban fare vetem me lidh proxyt ne cdo mirc.
Akoma me ato STAR 2 qenke ti mer shoku. Ka dal STAR 3 dhe prap nuk kane dhene rezultat te mire downloadin e kane persmari por faqet e internetit duan 4 ore te hapen. te rekomandoj ta heqesh fare dhe te marresh ndonje linje nga keto qe shperndjane te tjeret me 200-250 euro ne muaj

----------


## qoska

cuna TOR edhe njehere ju a ben nam fare kete pune :P

instaloje ne nje kompjuter dhe beje ridirect gjithe portave 6666 6667 6668 tek ky proxi dhe hmmmm duhet te jesh ne rregull plus mund te perdoresh dhe nja dy programe te tjera mbas TOR qe fshehin ip dhe nuk do kesh me probleme te tilla.

Ose pak me e komplikuar instalo nje proxy irc dhe kontrollo fjalet qe thuhen ne te nepermjet proxy-it :P
e realizueshme por me shume pune.

Me te mira.

----------


## qoska

cuna TOR edhe njehere ju a ben nam fare kete pune :P

instaloje ne nje kompjuter dhe beje ridirect gjithe portave 6666 6667 6668 tek ky proxi dhe hmmmm duhet te jesh ne rregull plus mund te perdoresh dhe nja dy programe te tjera mbas TOR qe fshehin ip dhe nuk do kesh me probleme te tilla.

Ose pak me e komplikuar instalo nje proxy irc dhe kontrollo fjalet qe thuhen ne te nepermjet proxy-it :P
e realizueshme por me shume pune.

Me te mira.

----------


## romeoOOO

Cfare programesh ose menyrash perdorni per te qene i padukshem ne Internet ne menyre qe te mos lesh gjurme ku shkon e ca ben dhe te mos diktohet IP jote?


Un perdor ate hide Ip Platinium,dhe me duket shume i ngadalte dhe jo shume funksional, ju cfare perdorni?

----------


## antares

Provo sistemin "Thor"

----------


## benseven11

Provo Get anonym profesional 2.1.GetAnonymous is the NEW technology offering a comprehensive online privacy service. With GetAnonymous you can finally have all the features you always wanted in ONE PRODUCT.
These include Privacy (Proxy Server, Chain of Proxies, Referrer Blocking, Hiding Page Titles), Protection (Parsing Engine, Multiple IP Addresses, Hiding IP Address, Defensive Operating System, Content Control, JavaScript Filter, Online Privacy Control), Filtering (Cookie Control, Ad Blocking, Safe Cookies), Control (Confidential Toolbar, User Friendly Wizard, Custom Settings, Internet Explorer Toolbar, Compatibility, Real-time Activity Log). GetAnonymous List of Features is considered the most wide-ranging of online privacy software. First time to introduce the proxy chain technology, GetAnonymous allows you to stand behind multiple proxies. This provides you with more protection and privacy than ever.

GetAnonymous not only allows you to use a proxy chain, but also to control the length of this chain. You can set timing to end the connection with the proxy servers if they stop responding. It provides you with a fresh list of proxies each time you update your proxy. Our unique Internet Explorer toolbar puts all the privacy controls at your fingertips with a toolbar integrated with Internet Explorer. Now you can work within one environment with all the security options in vision. GetAnonymous is definitely the most Inclusive online privacy Software, at the lowest price available in the market.
http://dl.filekicker.com/send/file/1...ssional2.1.exe

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Cfare programesh ose menyrash perdorni per te qene i padukshem ne Internet ne menyre qe te mos lesh gjurme ku shkon e ca ben dhe te mos diktohet IP jote?
> 
> 
> Un perdor ate hide Ip Platinium,dhe me duket shume i ngadalte dhe jo shume funksional, ju cfare perdorni?


pse mer romeo ca bo kshu ti, gjona ilegale qe sdo me lane gjurme?  :perqeshje:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Cfare programesh ose menyrash perdorni per te qene i padukshem ne Internet ne menyre qe te mos lesh gjurme ku shkon e ca ben dhe te mos diktohet IP jote?
> 
> 
> Un perdor ate hide Ip Platinium,dhe me duket shume i ngadalte dhe jo shume funksional, ju cfare perdorni?



*Perdor proxy mo byrazer dhe je ok )*

----------

